# Lgb mogul 21181



## jerryld (Aug 21, 2015)

_looking for recommendation for decoders for the lgb mogul 21181 engine_


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What are you looking to do??
Sound as well as lights amd motor control?
I use the Zimo MX699 series which can do these and also drive upto 4 servos, Has supercaps for temp power storage, 10 watt audio into a 4 ohm speaker (Visiton FRS7 fits real nice in the tender and is heavy enought to enable the removal of the weight. MX699LS $180 at trainli


----------



## jerryld (Aug 21, 2015)

lights and motor control
I already have a sound card


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

What sound card do you have? is it dcc? Some non sound decoders can control the magnet inputs on sound cards via function keys.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I just redid two LGB Moguls and I'm














installing RailPro with battery power in both, it's not the least expensive way to go, but its one nice system and I don't need track power anymore.


----------

